# 1080p Through VGA PC input & HDCP ?



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey guys not sure if this thread should be in here, most logical place to post it in my opinion.

Anyways, so here's my question. I have a GTX 260 Core 216 that is HDCP Ready. It has 2x DVI out. I also have a Dynex 37'' 1080P screen which is also HDCP ready. My computer has been plugged and running fine with the screen for 2 weeks now.

It is plugged as the follow;

DVI video card output -> DVI to VGA Adapter -> VGA Cable to the PC VGA Input on the screen.

I want to change my DVD drive to one which supports BLU-RAY. And I wanted to know will the blu-ray play fine (full 1080p) or will I encounter HDCP problems because I'm using VGA and not HDMI/DVI ?


I copied the files from a friend's BLU-Ray movie on his computer and put it on my USB key and transferred it onto my computer and played it fine @ 1920x800 on my screen with no problems using VLC player. (If any of that last paragraph even takes in account HDCP when the file is removed from the disc itself)

So basically, if I change to a blu-ray drive on my computer will I encounter any HDCP problems or will I be fine? As that I played a BLU-RAY file fine.. (through VGA)

Ty


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

File playback has no relevance. Last time that I looked into this, you had to have a video card with HDMI output (* note some of the nVidia cards have DVI to HDMI adapters) that was HDCP compliant, Windows Vista/Win7, and a media player that supported Blu-Ray (such as PowerDVD).

Maybe someone else has better info.


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

i have a GTX 260 Core 216 that has 2 dvi outputs that is HDCP. My question remains.. will I be able to watch blu rays on my computer if my video card is hdcp, and my hdtv is hdcp through a VGA cable into the PC VGA INPUT of the monitor?

Like previously mentionned:

HDCP Card -> DVI OUTPUT ->*DVI TO VGA ADAPTER*-> VGA CABLE -> PC INPUT (VGA) MONITOR HDCP

Will work with blu-ray drive? OR will I encounter some HDCP problems because of the vga ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand what you stated.

HDCP is DVI/HDMI only. So I wouldn't expect it to work on the TV VGA input.


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm I see. I'm simply not sure as its a PC VGA Input and the hdtv itself does support HDCP.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the TV also have a HDMI port?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test it. But VGA ports are not part of the HDCP spec. So when the video card sends the HDCP code, the VGA port cannot respond, and then the video resolution is lowered or disabled.


----------



## YuGr (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes the TV also has 3 HDMI inputs, 1 PC VGA input that is in 1920 x 1080, PC Sound Input, HD Component input x2 etc... 

As Dogg just mentioned that's what is scaring me. I'm guessing it's impossible for the monitor to support HDCP over the VGA input as it's analog.. I would be very willing to test it, but that would be 100$+ that I would have to spend to 'see' if it will work or not =/ Which is pretty much why I started this thread. Just seeing if anyone would know as a fact.

Is HDCP protection found on just the file of a Blu Ray Disc? As I copied a blu-ray's files and pasted on my computer and played it without any problems and without reduced resolution.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-bandwidth_Digital_Content_Protection


----------

